# free transfer catalogs? licensed transfers?



## Polle Prints (Aug 10, 2006)

There are stock transfer catalogs that you have to pay ($25 for and $10 shipping)...$35 bucks is alot...(proworld and impulse) for example...now granted they give you this cost back if you order.Does anyone have these?are they different designs or will i get the same ol stuff from both? Can someone post a comprhensive list of places to buy transfers?anyone know of free catalogs? And last but not least are there companys that have licenced transfers...Rock groups ,MLB teams,NFL teams,Disney,ect...? Thanks in advance you guys are awesome!


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Try www.dowlinggraphics.com , www.acetransco.com and www.silvermountaingraphics.com . I think any of them will send a free catalog.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think many places sell officially licensed transfers.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Polle Prints said:


> are there companys that have licenced transfers...Rock groups ,MLB teams,NFL teams,Disney,ect...?!


like Rod said not much in Licensed unless you buy direct from the license holder our days.

There are " Vintage " and " Official Lincensed " goods still around but they are sold for a lot of money and Not available at wholesale level.

In the past, peeps that had the Licence to sell Rock, Woody etc... would grant their distributors the right to sell at wholesale level. The problem with this was that the License holder and Their distributors would have a Fall Out for whatever reason, then all the goods would be sold for peanuts (clearance). Like goods that were imported into the UK, Canada etc.. from USA companies for example.

This is why NOW License Holders do NOT authorize distributors to sell them, nor do they allow anyone to sell them on the web, nor do they allow you to sell them pre-printed on shirts ( thats because they have agreements in place with companies that sell them pre-printed, like at rock concerts ).... etc....

But there are some classics still out there free and clear..... not cheap mind you.  ... collectors items really.

like all the Airwaves 80's car transfers, Roach, and the more recent Impulse goods.


----------



## PoppaBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Are alot of T shops selling unautherised Bad Spell, prints?? ProWorld has transfers that say "Copy Written are they not lagit for resale on shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PoppaBear said:


> Are alot of T shops selling unautherised Bad Spell, prints?? ProWorld has transfers that say "Copy Written are they not lagit for resale on shirts?


I'm not sure what you mean by unauthorized Bad Spell prints?


----------



## PoppaBear (Aug 15, 2007)

I ment that I had spelled 
Unauthorized wrong, but I have it right now. So the question is are many shops selling Unauthorized prints on their shirts? I ask because I find many types of prints such as sports teams, cartoon characters, star spoofs and exc that seem to be printed on in house shirts that don't seem to be from typical distributers of those types of prints. Hope this makes more since.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as with any endeavor, you will find those that either skirt the law or outright break it with printing unauthorized images. Unfortunately they will continue until they are noted and then...who knows... For one I will just continue to sell my own things and steer clear of legal issues


----------



## PoppaBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Point well taken and well made. I am just put out by the possibility of purchasing transfers from a company for my shirts to re sale that may be a liability for me. I am forming a LLC to limit that possibility, but none the less it is somewhat of a concern.
Adieu


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Many companies like Harley Davidson, John Deer, etc. will only sell their license for direct screen printing and not for transfers. * IF* you have a doubt about it, contact the companies main office and ask them. Better safe than sorry. JMO. Have a BLESSED day & weekend.
God Bless You
Don


----------

